# Puppy with inguinal hernia



## nic_wied (Jun 11, 2016)

Hey guys! I got my sweet cockapoo baby Violet about a month ago. At Tuesday's vet appointment for more shots, she diagnosed Violet with an inguinal hernia. She said so far it's only fat coming out of the hole, and didn't seem worried about rushing the surgery. She said sooner would be better, but told me I could take my time scheduling it if I needed to. I was just wondering if anyone else has experienced this type of hernia with a puppy, and if so, what did you do before surgery? I've scheduled it in about two weeks, but Violet is so active and playful I'm worried it will get worse. Should I try and keep her calmer? Any information would really help!


----------

